# Here she is!!!



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Here she is! Our little Penny!!! Some of these pics are from when we got her at 8 weeks, and some are from last week at 9 weeks! (Picture heavy!!!)

[URL=http://s314.photobucket.com/us...G_20130915_000111_zpsd956f206.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Here's a few more:

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

OMG ! What a precious Angel!!! She is just so adorable and love her little dress.


----------



## sammy&C (Sep 22, 2013)

awwwwww she is so cute


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

she is gorgeous


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks! We are totally in love with her! She has super long, girly eyelashes - waaaay too cute!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

She is lovely - and wears her outfits so well, too!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, what an absolute cutie pie! Way to go starting her in clothes early to get her used to it. How is everyone getting along?


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

They are getting along fairly well. Marley, the one we thought would give us the most trouble, warmed up to her the fastest, while Zero, the one we thought would be a breeze, is taking his sweet time liking her! Lol. So far it's been pretty good though!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awww what a precious little thing !!! She is so cute ! Damn, I wish my boy would allow me to have more babies  But the Boss himself says NO MUMMY, IT*S ALL ABOUT ME :foxes15:


----------



## fr1endly2 (Mar 1, 2013)

Awwww penny is so cute!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

She is precious thanks for sharing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Precious! Too cute


----------



## mary-kate (Aug 27, 2013)

What a little poppet 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

what a doll!


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh, my goodness! She is just darling! You must be so in love with her!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Awww! Penny is adorable 
And she has a good dress sense too


----------



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

So so cute, how did you get her in those gorgeous clothes so young my Lily would not have any of it! xx


----------



## T~N~T Chis (Jan 31, 2013)

OMGoodness she is a little dollbaby! I think I'm in love!!!! :love1:


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

She is soooooooo cute, love the hoody.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She is adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

What a doll! Congratulations!


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

What a tiny little angel. Chis are just the cutest puppies.


----------



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

Ash what. Sweetheart! I live the sock monkey hoodie!


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Omg she's so cute in them little clothes


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

Adorable! What a sweet addition to your family!


----------

